# Latest PFK (Aug '08)



## George Farmer (6 Jul 2008)

Has anyone got the latest PFK yet?

It should have Dan's 80cm and my 60cm opti-white.  I was wondering how they turned out in print? 

Hopefully I'll get a copy sent over soon...


----------



## johnny70 (7 Jul 2008)

Yeap, got mine Sat, Dan's Tank look stunning      

JOHNNY


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Jul 2008)

I'm way chuffed with it   

Georges 60cm looks awesome!

This whole series has been fantastic reading, most of us on here have seen somoe of the scapes that have been featured but for Jo Public it must be something totally new to them when they see well aquascaped planted tanks like these. Cracking job George and PFK, really boosting coverage of planted tanks in the UK.


----------



## George Farmer (7 Jul 2008)

Thanks mate.  Every little helps...


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Jul 2008)

Great articles, great photos, awsome scapes  congrats guys


----------



## Aeropars (7 Jul 2008)

Bit the bullet and subscribed today. I guess I wont get this issue as it said October is the next available issue.


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Jul 2008)

Good effort mate, it's well worth subscribing.


----------



## Fred Dulley (7 Jul 2008)

I'd only subscribe for George's plant section. The rest doesn't interest me.
Wish I could see how the tanks look, I might have to buy this one issue to see.
Hasn't Dan now sold the 80cm to some friends?


----------



## JamesM (7 Jul 2008)

So, can you now post pictures of your tank Dan?


----------



## Arana (7 Jul 2008)

got mine! Dans scape made up for not getting a free filter when i subscribed   Superb Mate


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Jul 2008)

This issue is a good one, superb tanks, the embers in Dans tank were in the middle of the path, took the photo at the perfect time. I love Georges tank how it is sloped up aswell with the higher slope from the centre.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (7 Jul 2008)

will/are the pics up on the PFK website?

I dont subscribe to PFK either.. as very little of it interests me either.


----------



## Tom (7 Jul 2008)

Looks great in the mag, both tanks do   . Dan you need a bigger pic in the mag!! Looks just as sweet as when I saw it though   

Tom


----------



## REDSTEVEO (7 Jul 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> will/are the pics up on the PFK website?
> 
> I dont subscribe to PFK either.. as very little of it interests me either.



Must admit I used to subscribe to PFK, I have got about three years worth of issues in a suitcase in the loft. I stopped subscribing because I found that they were a bit like running magazines, the same stuff was getting regurgitated each year. I can guarantee if I pull out all the copies virtually the same article is written every year but by a different person.

Sorry to sound so negative but now if I want to look something up I go straight to the source.

But.......I will probably be going straight to the newsagent tomorrow to see when the August issue is likely to be in  if only to see Dan's and Georges masterpiece.  

Steve.


----------



## George Farmer (8 Jul 2008)

REDSTEVEO said:
			
		

> Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, my planted tank articles haven't repeated themselves for the last two years...


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Jul 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys!  
This months issue is a good one anyway, given the time of year they are featuring quite a bit of pond stuff and i've just dug a beast so that interests me too. I've briefly kept marines and discus and communities so i just read the whole mag front to back. I like to gather as much info about all aspects of fish keeping so that if i get the urge to set a tank up for Malawis or something then at lease i'd have some sort of knowledge on them. Planted tanks are number one for me but there are so many other things inolved in fishkeeping, PFK keeps my mind ticking over. I used to frequent loads of forums but now i stick with PFK mag and UKaps, thats my fill.


----------



## AndyTaylor (8 Jul 2008)

Haven't picked up PFK yet but just came across pics of George's Optiwhite on APC...... That's one beautiful tank...... One of your best yet, GF....


----------



## John Starkey (9 Jul 2008)

Hi George/Dan,i have just seen the latest pfk and the pics of both setups are very good indeed,seeing your setups makes me even more keen to get on with my opti-white setup but i am going to wait until arcadia bring out there new luminaires,regards john.


----------



## George Farmer (11 Jul 2008)

Thanks, John.

You won't be disappointed with opti-white.  Well worth the extra money, in my view.  I intend to set up a 180x60x60cm opti-white, next year, as a treat to myself for all my hard work!


----------



## George Farmer (21 Jul 2008)

I got my copy now! Well-chuffed.  

I do prefer Dan's tank and article design though.  The colour repro looks different on the main photo on my tank's feature.  The background is purple and the black neons' contrast is too much.

Hopefully my new iMac when I get home will sort that out!


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Jul 2008)

you might want to look at a monitor  too george   i think this is key for imaging.

it was a good copy of pfk, it has to be said. and as for tank design?...there both different in style and both 10/10.

i just wish pfk would go more down this route, then i might buy it more.


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 Jul 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> you might want to look at a monitor  too george   i think this is key for imaging.


IMO you don't get much better than an iMac screen, unless it's an apple cinema display or corse!


----------



## PM (21 Jul 2008)

yes, apple rules


----------



## John Starkey (21 Jul 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Thanks, John.
> 
> You won't be disappointed with opti-white.  Well worth the extra money, in my view.  I intend to set up a 180x60x60cm opti-white, next year, as a treat to myself for all my hard work!



Hi George,hope lifes not too unbearable for you over there,If and when you do get the above aquarium set up you must have another barbi to show it to everyone, PROMISE i heard you say yes so its on then for next year cant wait   take care over there,regards john


----------



## George Farmer (21 Jul 2008)

john starkey said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much, John.  

Of course, you and other 'select' UKAPS members will be invited over at some point.  Ideally I'd have everyone over, but my house and garden aren't _that_ big!

Thanks again mate.


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Jul 2008)

arnt _that_ big? true, but only when compared to Beckingham Palace


----------



## Aeropars (22 Jul 2008)

I wouldnt mind hosting a BBQ or something when the gardens looking a bit better. I've only met Dan from here but would love to get in with the crowd as it were.


----------

